
vokoscreenNG – open-source desktop screencast utility based on Qt and GStreamer - app4soft
https://github.com/vkohaupt/vokoscreenNG
======
app4soft
_vokoscrenNG_ (New Generation) is screencast utility for Linux and Windows
rewritten from scratch using _Qt_ and _GStreamer_.

 _vokoscreenNG 3.0.0_ rolled out as first stable version on December 31,
2019.[0]

 _vokoscreen_ — Qt/FFmpeg-based app, predecessor of vokoscreenNG, development
is deprecated now and archived without further updates.[1]

[0]
[https://github.com/vkohaupt/vokoscreenNG/releases/tag/3.0.0](https://github.com/vkohaupt/vokoscreenNG/releases/tag/3.0.0)

[1]
[https://github.com/vkohaupt/vokoscreen](https://github.com/vkohaupt/vokoscreen)

